# Boy with pink umbrella



## windrivermaiden (Jul 14, 2008)

I love the pink light the umbrella gives. I'm pretty sure he would not if he knew. 
This poor young man had to live not only with the indignity of sharing an umbrella with his sister but her color choice as well.... I think it shows on his face.


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2008)

Now that is funny!! Did you do one of the two of them together? 

Your detail here is just beautiful! I'm such a fan. :hail:


----------

